# My nose is red!



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok well for years now my nose has been bright red on the end like when you have a cold and your blowing it alot, only i dont have a cold. Im not usually spotty not even when i was younger but if i did get the occasional spot it would usually be my nose however its mostly just red.

Its been this way since i was a teenager, im 26 now. Iv tried moisturiser and all the usual expensive spot cream etc but im thinking its more of a skin prolem thats spots.

Anyone got any other ideas of something I can try?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

part-time raindeer?

just kiddin, go see the doctor..


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Ever got it checked out by the doc? You could have the beginings of rosacea:

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/rosacea/Pages/Introduction.aspx

OR, it could be simple genetics. Your mum / dad have same when they were younger?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

as long as it doesnt grow when you tell pork pies mate dont worry !!!!


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol yeh it is pretty amusing and iv lived with it for ages not realy minding, im pretty dark olive skinned so its mostly in the winter when im not tanned its more noticable.

Thanks for that link squeeeze is deinfatly a possiblity but not sure my systoms exactly match.

Ehh spose off to the docs i go. Havnt been docs is probably about 8-10 years now :/


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> Ever got it checked out by the doc? You could have the beginings of rosacea:
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/rosacea/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> ...


Is correct. :thumb:


----------

